

Google’s Prototype Self-Driving Cars Coming to Austin for Testing - waterlesscloud
http://www.siliconhillsnews.com/2015/08/30/googles-prototype-self-driving-cars-coming-to-austin-for-testing/

======
waterlesscloud
Buried at the very end is an interesting bit on Google's timeline:

"Within four years, Google hopes to have the autonomous vehicles commercially
available and citizens throughout the U.S. regularly riding in them"

------
brianbarker
Many people here have taken selfies with the cars as they've spotted them
around town.

